# Dan wesSon bruin



## Stickman1 (Sep 22, 2016)

have you seen the price of this gun? Over 2 grand... Really ??? No way I'd spend that much money on that when you can get a Glock model 40 for around 700 bucks... I like the 1911 style but not for that price!!!


----------



## Dub (Sep 23, 2016)

Agreed.


For 2K, I'm gonna get the gun that I carry everyday......


----------



## Big7 (Sep 23, 2016)

It would have to have Dan with it for that kind of money.
NO WAY...

Find you a Redhawk if you like double action or a Blackhawk
if you like a single action. If you have small hands like I do, GP-100
is the way to go.

Can't go wrong with a Ruger.. Got a few..
Trust me on this one.


----------

